# what kitten food is best???



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

okay, so i've been using purina nurturing kitten chow, and it has the protein and fat content it needs to, but i just yesterday looked at the ingredients and realized that the first two ingredients are poultry byproducts and corn meal. but what food SHOULD i use? i don't want to special order it, but i don't know what food to use...HELP, ANYONE :? ???


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Royal canin baby cat is a good kitten food. I also use nutrience kitten growth in my mix.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to be using chicken soup for the kitten lovers soul then switching to light cat formula
Kitten:
Chicken, chicken meal, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), turkey meal, white rice, potatoes, oatmeal, millet, powdered cellulose, natural chicken flavor, salmon, turkey, duck, ocean fish meal, flaxseed, salmon oil (source of DHA), egg product, DL-methionine, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, taurine, dried chicory root, dried kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

thank you for your replies...i'll get new food ASAP...


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

so, i was also wondering: would puppy food work as well as kitten food?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Depends. Usually any dog/puppy food is harder and bigger because dogs/puppys are larger and have stronger jaws the cats/kittens.
But some hedgies like it. Usually cat/kitten food is the best though.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Depends. Usually any dog/puppy food is harder and bigger because dogs/puppys are larger and have stronger jaws the cats/kittens.
> But some hedgies like it. Usually cat/kitten food is the best though.


so should i get, like, a sample size and mix it in w/ the cat food and see if he's touched it?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

You can. But I remember reading that if it's to hard it could hurt their teeth in the long run.
You'd have to ask a more experinced member sorry. Dx


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's another thread about feeding dog food: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1577#p12664 It doesn't mention puppy food, but I'd guess it was similiar.

I'm using Evolve kitten food right now. I was mixing it with By Nature Kitten, but none of the babies will eat the By Nature. They would eat it when it was ground to a powder and mixed with the Evolve, but won't eat it otherwise. I even tested it on my piggy, the daddy who will eat anything, and he wouldn't touch it.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> Royal canin baby cat is a good kitten food. I also use nutrience kitten growth in my mix.


I personally wouldn't use Royal Canin for any animal. Look at the ingredients for the kitten food:
Chicken meal, brown rice, corn gluten meal, corn, chicken fat, chicken, dried egg product, natural chicken flavor, wheat gluten, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), L-lysine, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), sodium silico aluminate, dried brewers yeast, soya oil, pea fiber, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), sodium tripolyphosphate, salt, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), choline chloride, taurine, Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), niacin supplement, biotin, riboflavin (vitamin B2) supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], Trace Minerals [zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), L-Carnitine, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract.

Corn, corn gluten meal, and chicken meal. You don't get a pure source of meat until the sixth ingredient. And hedgehogs don't easily digest corn.

There's quite a few different cat foods you can feed, I recommend Weight Management Evo, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul Reduced Fat, Innova Senior, or Wellness Healthy Weight.

There's others too but those are the first that come to mind.


----------

